# upgrading HF dust collector to cyclone with Grizzly and Wynn



## CharlesA

Glad it worked out for you. I'm a little confused by your narrative. When you had your first Thien baffle installed, wasn't that installed so that the chips didn't go through the impeller? I know mine is.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> Glad it worked out for you. I m a little confused by your narrative. When you had your first Thien baffle installed, wasn t that installed so that the chips didn t go through the impeller? I know mine is.
> 
> - CharlesA


My narrative does suck but we are talking dust collectors

Well before people started building top hats the baffle that everyone first built went between the filter and dust collection bag so it was after the impeller this worked good at the time to put the chips in the bag and keep them out of the filter

here is a link showing the type baffle that I had 
http://www.jpthien.com/smf/index.php?topic=145.0


----------



## StumpyNubs

I will be very interested to hear how this works for you long term. The HF impeller is quite small and I wonder if it will move enough air to power a cyclone of that size while still keeping the ducts free from dust buildup inside. It looks like you are using 6" hose. Are you also using 6" ducts?


----------



## nkawtg

I like the ingenuity of the project.
Well done.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> I like the ingenuity of the project.
> Well done.
> 
> - nkawtg


thanks I was trying to make it as compact as I could and so far I am happy and it after lots of thinking and thinking about it and hopefully the way I did things can help a few people with their systems


----------



## playingwithmywood

> I will be very interested to hear how this works for you long term. The HF impeller is quite small and I wonder if it will move enough air to power a cyclone of that size while still keeping the ducts free from dust buildup inside. It looks like you are using 6" hose. Are you also using 6" ducts?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


nope that is just 4" hose that I was using before this setup. I do plan on doing the 6" thing and I hope I do not end up with the problems you mention but as of now I do not see any reduction in performance with this setup. I do wish I had a head to head to compare it to the system grizzly made the cyclone for and to compare it to the super dust deputy. I still think this is a better option than the super dust deputy because I figure with this direct connection cyclone impeller collection

The key is it is working the barrel is filling and the filter and filter bucket is staying clean

the grizzly part is 
P0703P013 CYCLONE FUNNEL ASSEMBLY $141.00 (not including shipping)

and the super dust deputy is about 169.00 (not including shipping)

I still think this is a better direction when trying to upgrade a system already owned and buying a semi pre made solution


----------



## Andy612

I did something similar with the following differences:
- used a Super Dust Deputy
- Shop Fox 1.5HP which has a 12 inch impeller
- the rotation of the impeller matches the rotation of the cyclone so they operate together

Like the OP I connected the Deputy directly to the impeller so no duct or flex between the two. I also upgraded to 6 inch metal duct to replace all of my flex hose apart from the connection between duct and machine (about 6 ft).

Have measured my CFM using a flowmeter and am getting around 900 CFM at the 5 inch machine port which is close to what I wanted when I set about hacking my new DC.

I still use the poly bag under the Wynn filter but have a 30 gallon fiber drum under the cyclone which collects all of the dust. Only a few spoonfuls are in the poly bag since I set this up a few months ago. I do check the ducts periodically and they stay nice and clean with this flow rate. As per StumpyNubs comment, I would recommend getting the bigger impeller as the next step as it seems to provide a lot of bang for your buck


----------



## ssnvet

One of the things I really like about Grizzly is their parts support.

And they're making it easier and easier to find the parts you want and order directly off the web site.

When buying near identical Taiwanese import machines, I try to go with Grizzly, because I know they will support what they sell.


----------



## gotnonickname

I too have gone down the road of building my own system. my first design is shown is posted on this site a year or so back. It used the HF portable vacuum, the plastic version of the Super Dust Deputy and a Rockler 5micron bag. I also purchased the 16 gallon dust can which matched the SDD. System worked well. I was lucky that I could wheel it outside when ever I used it. What more suck, so bought he HF 2hp system when I had a super coupon and it was on sale. Got more improvement, but still not satisfied. Changed the HF impellor with Rikon 50-200c impeller. Now it`s getting better, so I had been using this update for 6 months with the goal of updating to a Wynn filter. Just did that and boy does the system now suck. Added a magnehelic to the filter inlet so I could monitor when to blow down the filter. Table saw now works well with zc inserts and router table is now dust free. The system is still mobile and compact. Will try to get some time to take a pic and post it.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> I too have gone down the road of building my own system. my first design is shown is posted on this site a year or so back. It used the HF portable vacuum, the plastic version of the Super Dust Deputy and a Rockler 5micron bag. I also purchased the 16 gallon dust can which matched the SDD. System worked well. I was lucky that I could wheel it outside when ever I used it. What more suck, so bought he HF 2hp system when I had a super coupon and it was on sale. Got more improvement, but still not satisfied. Changed the HF impellor with Rikon 50-200c impeller. Now it`s getting better, so I had been using this update for 6 months with the goal of updating to a Wynn filter. Just did that and boy does the system now suck. Added a magnehelic to the filter inlet so I could monitor when to blow down the filter. Table saw now works well with zc inserts and router table is now dust free. The system is still mobile and compact. Will try to get some time to take a pic and post it.
> 
> - gotnonickname


did rikon sell you the empeller with no trouble?
did you measure amps before and after the impeller change ?


----------



## Ken23434

I liked that you used the Grizzly cyclone. I wish I knew about this prior to purchasing my SDD. I'm completely happy at the moment w the SDD, but the all metal cyclone might have made the assembly easier.

I did change my impeller for the Rikon on a while back. There was no problem ordering the part. Did it completely through their website. Delivered about a week later.

Now, removing the ild impeller didn't go well. I completely mangled the &#@? out of it. I had various gear pullers, but mine would not release from the hub. Maybe I should have taken pictures and written up that project.

I did measure the currents before and after, but I don't remember the #'s.

I was pleased w the boosted air flow.

Maybe I should check the current again w my new inlet plate and SDD hooked up.


----------



## Ken23434

I just checked my DC' amps.

11.6 amps running through 10 feet of 4" flex hose
10.9 amps with suction closed
12.3 amps w nothing connected to the 5" suction on the SDD.

My setup is the 2hp HF DC w the Rikon impeller hooked to the 5" SDD.


----------



## PatrickIrish

Hows this P0703P013 Cyclone compare to the Super DD Xl that's 6" inlet and outlet? I have a 2hp 220v grizzly blower motor I wanna use. I need 800 cfm at least in order to run 6" to a 5hp 16" old powermatic planer.


----------

